# Let' see the bulls



## randm12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lets see the bulls, post a picture of your bull!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You asked for it! Here are two Dexter bulls -- both for sale.

OTF's McCall







[/URL]

Tuppenny Ringo







[/URL]


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Husky boys indeed.....Wow


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

Lost this bull (he is 18 months old in the pic) last summer but we will get his full brother for next summer's breeding


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm not proud of this bull but we needed a bull ASAP when we lost our bull. I'm not very excited to looking forward to see this POS bull's calves in 4 months.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is ours. I had a good one where he took a selfie with the game cam and wanted to repost his "closeup", but I couldn't find it just now with a search.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> Here is ours. I had a good one where he took a selfie with the game cam and wanted to repost his "closeup", but I couldn't find it just now with a search.


Beautiful MO....how's his demeanor?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

He's respectful like I think a bull needs to be. He's not a pet, nobody tries to love on him. But he is quiet natured. One day he was playing with the bale ring and ended up wearing it. He just stood there and let DH pick up the side where his head was, walked out from under it with dignity, like, "I meant to do that".


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> He's respectful like I think a bull needs to be. He's not a pet, nobody tries to love on him. But he is quiet natured. One day he was playing with the bale ring and ended up wearing it. He just stood there and let DH pick up the side where his head was, walked out from under it with dignity, like, "I meant to do that".


I had a Lowline/Tarentaise bull. He would do things like walk up behind me while I was working on a fence and just rest his head on my shoulder. It always kind of freaked me out, but he never showed a bit of aggression even in his later years. His calves were always calm and fast growing. I still have several of his daughters. I wish I still had him. I can't find any pics of him unfortunately.

Here is one of my current bulls a young Lowline x Angus. He's nothing special to look at right now, but should be a beast by breeding season next year.









Here's his father a Lowline Doc Holiday son that I retired this summer:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I found the selfie from when he noticed the game cam. I love his face, his markings are extra strong. Some people think he looks mean, intimidating but I think you can see he has a "kind eye" to borrow a horse expression. And he's for sale too.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> I found the selfie from when he noticed the game cam. I love his face, his markings are extra strong. Some people think he looks mean, intimidating but I think you can see he has a "kind eye" to borrow a horse expression. And he's for sale too.


I don't think he looks mean...I think he has a noble look to him. How old is he?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

He's 6.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

This is the Dexter bull, Brenn of Paradise:


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

This is James (aka Jim-Bob) 3.5yr murray gray. We're keeping his two heifers from last year and one from this year so I guess he'll have to go on a road trip. Calves are heifer and bull from this july.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Sir Wallace


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

MO_cows said:


> I found the selfie from when he noticed the game cam. I love his face, his markings are extra strong. Some people think he looks mean, intimidating but I think you can see he has a "kind eye" to borrow a horse expression. And he's for sale too.


Wow! he has awesome markings! Great looking guy!


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

MO Cows I'm a terrible judge of size-what would you guess your bull weighs? Trying to get an idea from your picture how big your boy is. First picture of that breed I've seen, they look massive.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

He hasn't been across a scale since he was a yearling but we think he is around 1600-1700. He is not very tall but he is long bodied and carries a lot of muscle.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

BeltieX said:


> I'm not proud of this bull but we needed a bull ASAP when we lost our bull. I'm not very excited to looking forward to see this POS bull's calves in 4 months.


I don't know, Beltie. Is that an Angus Holstein cross? They make the best meat if they are crossed on a good beef cow.

My favorite table animal is a Holstein Angus cross cow bred back to an Angus bull. The Holstein adds a fine grained texture and really superb flavor.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

BeltieX said:


> I'm not proud of this bull but we needed a bull ASAP when we lost our bull. I'm not very excited to looking forward to see this POS bull's calves in 4 months.


Though I realize you didn't intend to be funny, I like your sense of humor. Who knows? Maybe this bull will surprise you!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

mulemom

To give you another pic of the MG influence.
Here is a pic of a bull I raised out of a Murray Grey and a commercial angus cow. He had only grass and minimal minerals and was roughly 18 months old at the time of the pic.


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I don't know, Beltie. Is that an Angus Holstein cross? They make the best meat if they are crossed on a good beef cow.
> 
> My favorite table animal is a Holstein Angus cross cow bred back to an Angus bull. The Holstein adds a fine grained texture and really superb flavor.


All I know is that he's a black bull but we got him at cheap price. Glad that we got our money back after we dropped him off at sale barn when he's done with the ladies.

He could be Holstein x Jersey or Angus x Jersey but he never give me any attitude and he shows no hint of him being a bottle calf. He was just a random bull from Craigslist.


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

Not sure which I like better Agmantoo-your bull or your grass.:bow: I remember you talking about a mg bull on rotational grazing site and that color was costing you at the sales. I hate to get rid of James, the calves bw is 50 to 60lbs and he is so respectful of our fences. So far even when the heifers are in heat he just stands by the gate and makes moon eyes. We lowered our dividing fences to keep the calves from trading pastures-it barely comes to his knees but he stays in. Of course the calves still don't.:shrug:


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Tried to load pics again but access has been denied


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

agmantoo said:


> ..........
> 
> He had only grass and minimal minerals and was roughly 18 months old at the time of the pic.


And here you have some proof of what I keep saying: grass fed beef, if it is properly fed, is not lean beef. Steaks from this lovely boy would be marbled and juicy.


----------



## wstevenl (Mar 26, 2008)

This is Lowline Angus bull that we have used since he was 2 years old on a small herd of Dexters and Dexter X cows. He's for sale but he's 8 years old, probably why we have had trouble moving him. I'm concerned about sending him to the processor because of his age. We (my brother in law has him now) don't mind eating it ourselves and doing all ground beef, but if it isn't fit for eating, it will be a major loss. 

He's been a good, respectful bull. Works well with a single wire of electric twine off a reel. He always turns away when we approach him and he ads thickness to our calves. 

Anyone interested? He's 15/16ths Lowline, out of Doc Holiday.

















Here's a photo as a 6 year old:


----------



## wstevenl (Mar 26, 2008)

This is our current bull that I'll share with my brother in law's herd. 
We have mostly Dexter and Dexter/Lowline cows and heifers now and we're going to use this young guy on them. He's 3/4 Lowline Angus, 1/8 Angus, 1/8 Charolais.

I was actually hoping to find a Lowline cross bull that was white with the black points but I found this one close by. He's nice and thick for sure. So, he'll help us in that department. I'm sure his got other issues but his front legs aren't as straight as they should be. I'll just keep learning and hopefully improving. I'm wanting a smaller, thick, grass only, cow herd for grass fed beef. Lowline Angus should work well but we've been going the longer, "cheaper" route.


----------

